# Sensor infrarojo SHARP IS471F



## josecunyer (Oct 29, 2009)

Hola chicos/as, tengo un problema, que espero que me podáis solucionar.
Estoy proyectando un robot explorador de estos que eviten obstaculos.
Bueno, empecé haciendo la parte sensórica que conectaré a un pic para controlar los motores.
Me he comprado el SHARP IS471F y un diodo emisor de IR.
Luego he montado su circuito exactamente igual que se indica, he comprado diodo de la misma longitud de onda y lo he montado en la protoboard.
Y con que me encuentro! Pues que es una mi...
Poniendo una resistencia 250 ohm al diodo ni me prende! Tengo que conectarlo sin resistencia, y luego esque casi no detecta nada. El detector delante el emisor me detecta solo 5-6mm y sin angulo! que lo desvio un poco y ya no detecta.
Luego utilizandolo como quiero, en reflexion sobre objeto, es aun peor solo me detecta 2mm y eso probando y probando.
No se que puede pasar, me ha costado casi 3 euros el detector y es una basura! no lo entiendo, esta bien configurado, puede que el diodo sea malo? Porque he probado 2 o 3 y todos van igual de mal (2 o 3 del mismo modelo).
Bueno que me podéis decir?


----------



## golumx (Nov 8, 2009)

revisa la  chicha que le llega al diodo, yo relice ensallos y me detectaban obstaculos a unos 5-6cm, en reflexion, yo el problema que tenia era el contrario y tuve que envolver en papel por la dispersion que me afectaba al sensor.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 8, 2009)

Quizá si le colocas más de un diodo y puestos detras de una lente convergente. Así como otra lente para en detector, no olvides conectarlo a un amplificador para que la señal que obtengas sea mayor. También deberás de tener en cuenta un filtro polarizado para evitar que la luz externa afecte el funcionamiento.

Click..


----------



## josecunyer (Nov 29, 2009)

efectivamente! solo me llega 4 miserables mA y tendrian que llegar sobre los 100mA.
No lo entiendo pues, conecto un cargador de movil de 5V que puede llegar a dar 300mA... 
luego lo he probado con un cargador que da 8.5V, y lo mismo, solo llegan 3-4mA. Incluso no poniendo resistencia.
golumx seria mucha molestia si me colgaras el esquema ?
Gracias


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 29, 2009)

Podrías usa este. Funciona igual. De hecho tendrías mayor alcance. Checa el datasheet del IC en este link: http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/

Asegurate de que al colocar el emisor a un lado del receptor pero que ninguno se vea si mismo, es decir, que esten en aislados luminicamente uno del otro. De este modo sólo detectaría el rebote de la señal.

He aquí el link de la pagina donde extraje el circuito, ahí se detalla su funcionamiento de manera simple: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/proximid/index.htm


----------



## josecunyer (Nov 30, 2009)

vale voy a armarlo y probar!
gracias!


----------



## niroblock (Jul 9, 2010)

Hola,    amigo prueba con un diodo de 870nm e veras como llega nos es un problema de potencia pero si de frecuencias intenta mantenerte por debajo de 920nm y veras los resultados  yo utilizo estos receptores en linea y no por reflexión  y consigo trabajar a mas de 1metro de distancia y acabo de probarlo por reflexión y con un 870nm me hace casi 35cm  sobre una mesa de madera clara lucida  ,   claro también la intensidad radiante es importante con un 10mW no iras muy lejos te aconsejo un 60mW como mínimo los míos son de 70    suerte.


----------

